# winter 10-11



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok so we have a very strong LA Nina that is developing and this could be the total opposite of what happened last winter in many places of the country. I'll issue my first winter forecast september 16th, but as of now, I would expect the southern plains and southeastern United States to be warmer then average and below average precip due to the average southeastern ridge's during La Ninas. Areas of the Pacific northwest through the northern plains, great lakes and northeastern United States(mainly New England States) will experience brutal cold temperatures and above average precipitation. The Mid Atlantic through the Ohio Valley should experience normal temperatures and precip. The thing that could make this winter one for the record books in terms for cold temps is the volcanic activity this year as well as the low amount of sun spots. Ok, so that is my current thoughts.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So how much snow?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Predicting an exact amount is almost impossible, so I wont do that.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Is it going to be more than last year? Are you able to see that in your vision?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

If your talking about Michigan, yes, much more then last winter.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

I dont know who this guy is, but I like his thinking.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Snow Day;1054482 said:


> If your talking about Michigan, yes, much more then last winter.


good thats all i care about! hey snow day maybe you could come to my high school for a week or two!


----------



## asps4u (Sep 16, 2009)

Snow Day;1054482 said:


> If your talking about Michigan, yes, much more then last winter.


I hope you're right payuppayup


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I like that forecast!


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

This forecast as well as the accuweather.com winter outlook issued yesterday are looking good for the great lakes getting more snow than last year.


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

How about Omaha? We had a record winter last year, are we looking at another one this year?


----------



## My76f250 (Jan 5, 2004)

It would be nice to get a good winter in northern jersey too..Im in the process of upgrading my truck to full f-350 suspension and installing my first ever boss v-plow....ide like to really try it out!!!!:yow!:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

capnsac;1057228 said:


> How about Omaha? We had a record winter last year, are we looking at another one this year?


I live in Omaha as well! It's looking like we could be in for a heck of a winter! My winter forecast comes out September 16th on my site!


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

Snow Day;1058369 said:


> I live in Omaha as well! It's looking like we could be in for a heck of a winter! My winter forecast comes out September 16th on my site!


Can't wait to see it, you were right on last year.


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Looking forward to your forecast for the Chicago area.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

Snow Day,

I am kinda of new to this site but I have been plowing since 2005. I was hoping you could give me a genral idea of what kinda of weather I will have this winter. I service an area in Colorado that goes from 6,500 ft to 9,800ft. I Service the Colorado Springs area westward. Any help would and I would be greatful.

Thank You,
Justin


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I want to know what you think for my area, northern colorado.
Robert


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Colorado will get pretty hard this winter including below average temperatures and above average snowfall accumulations. I will be sure and talk about this in my winter forecast.


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

How are we looking in Rhode Island ?


----------



## exmark (Apr 24, 2007)

How about Iowa. This will be my first year plowing. Hoping for some big payup


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Iowa - Above average snow - below average temps


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

illinois- chicago area?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Same as I said for Iowa above


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Snow day,

I really apprecaite the infromation. I look forward to your full forcast on the 16th. I have a gut feeling that it would be a heavy snow year but with La Nina's we usually have a light winter.

Thank You
Justin Haynes


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

How about north east/ east central Ohio?


Thanks Bossman


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Snow Day;1060647 said:


> Same as I said for Iowa above


That just made my day!payup


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

subscribing........


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I tell my customers who are looking at per push, probably not a lot of snow!
I tell my customers who are looking at seasonal, we are in for a ton!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Bossman 92;1060685 said:


> How about north east/ east central Ohio?
> 
> Thanks Bossman


I think you guys will be in on it as well, but perhaps an ice storm threat as well.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Longae29;1060865 said:


> I tell my customers who are looking at per push, probably not a lot of snow!
> I tell my customers who are looking at seasonal, we are in for a ton!


lmao! thats the way to go! :salute::saluteayup


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Longae29;1060865 said:


> I tell my customers who are looking at per push, probably not a lot of snow!
> I tell my customers who are looking at seasonal, we are in for a ton!


thats awsome how many did you sucker into changing?


----------



## kandklandscape0 (Sep 9, 2007)

how about PA south western PA


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

How about tampa fl? Thankyou


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

tls22;1061507 said:


> How about tampa fl? Thankyou


FUNNY. 

For the PA region, I think the western areas of PA stand more of a better shot at above avg snow this winter, more ice chances as you work your way east.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

is there some archive of your previous year(s) forecasts?


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

How about Maine?... last year was pitaful.....


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Looking forward to the release*

of your forecast for Southern Wi.

Thanks


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

How about just south of buffalo ny .


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

How about Rhode Island?


----------



## westportsnow (Jan 20, 2009)

How About St. Louis MO ?????


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

How about Indianapolis, Indiana? Thank you.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Maine; Maine in my books will have a much better winter then last winter. Above average snow and below average temps.

Southern Wisconsin; Southern Wisconsin will be in the battle zone for winter storms and below avg temps

Buffalo New York; Buffalo New York Will have a very active storm pattern with above avg snow and below average temps

Rhode Island; Rhode Island will have above average precipitation, and a good portion of that being Ice Storms with some bigger snow storms as well. This season could be notorius for Ice.

St Louis; St Louis will be on the edge of above avg snow/precipitation with potentially a major ice threat this winter.

Indianapolis; This area will be in the battle zone as well with above avg snow and below avg temps


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Can you release a sneak peak of you forecast?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Well no one has asked about Fargo, ND yet. So whats it look like for my area? Thanks!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

IMAGE;1067547 said:


> Well no one has asked about Fargo, ND yet. So whats it look like for my area? Thanks!


It's gonna be cold!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Fargo should be the ice box of the nation this winter(when aren't they?)More then average snow expected as well!

And no for the sneak peak forecast, just 10 days left until its released!


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Why do you say battle zone for Indy? Ice vs Snow?


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, because your area could have a very real ice threat this winter, not to mention above average snow as well.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hurry up already with this forcast its killling me i wanna know. i also have a couple jobs lined up before winter and i should be getting my trans back this week!


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Weather man calling for snow tonight in Bozeman MT


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Historically in the northeast, a killer winter follows a hot summer. If this plays out to be true, we are in for one hell of a winter?


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

lawn king;1067724 said:


> Historically in the northeast, a killer winter follows a hot summer. If this plays out to be true, we are in for one hell of a winter?


Thats been what I've been hearing as well. Your the 3rd person I've seen say that today.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

This is based in fact, not bull$hit! Check the weather records for yourself. Take a hard look @ philly, winter 1996! We (boston) had record breaking snowfall that year as well, following a real hot summer?


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

subscribing i wanna see when the outlook come out...can u post ur home phone number snowday??? we just wanna a way to contact u if ur predictions dont come true haha


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

January & february this year were almost snowless, 2009 was not much better? The way i see it, we are due for a big time winter?


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Subscribing, I'm ready for a cold snowy winter for Maine, and I'd prefer for the storms to come on any day Monday-friday haha


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

I don't care what days it comes on, as long as all the plowing can be done between 10:00 pm & 6:00 am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

lawn king;1067832 said:


> I don't care what days it comes on, as long as all the plowing can be done between 10:00 pm & 6:00 am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


In a perfect world that would be great. Keep all the stupid phone calls away too.


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Well,you may all think that a hot summer equals a snowy and brutal winter, but last summer temperatures were way below average here in Nebraska, not to mention much of the central plains and great lakes states, and we had a brutal winter that followed that cold summer. We got 60 inches while 30" is our normal average. So In my opinion warm or cold summers has nothing to do with how winter turns out.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

Says more in the Northeast but I will believe it when I see it


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Snow Day;1067901 said:


> Well,you may all think that a hot summer equals a snowy and brutal winter, but last summer temperatures were way below average here in Nebraska, not to mention much of the central plains and great lakes states, and we had a brutal winter that followed that cold summer. We got 60 inches while 30" is our normal average. So In my opinion warm or cold summers has nothing to do with how winter turns out.


I specified the northeast, this seems to effect the coastal states even more so?


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Winter*

from what i'm hearing winter may start late november and go pretty good through december, could be snow ,or ice storms.payup January looks be warm across the east, and then winter comes bac in february. We hav to see what this la-nina is going to do. Some of the analogs are 88-89- 98-99 95-96 05-06 07-08. I hope i got some those right, SNOW-DAY can correct me if i'm wrong.:salute:


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

FISHERBOY;1067959 said:


> from what i'm hearing winter may start late november and go pretty good through december, could be snow ,or ice storms.payup January looks be warm across the east, and then winter comes bac in february. We hav to see what this la-nina is going to do. Some of the analogs are 88-89- 98-99 95-96 05-06 07-08. I hope i got some those right, SNOW-DAY can correct me if i'm wrong.:salute:


I read pretty much the same thing on accuweather.com the other day.


----------



## cjwoz (Jan 7, 2008)

Snow Day-- How many times in the last ten years were we in the the La Nina weather pattern, and could you post those years please.

Thanks John from Chicago


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

I just wana work for some one this year that will pay me for doing the work...

this working for free **** is killing me


----------



## Done-Rite (Aug 30, 2010)

How about Salt Lake City, Utah - Are we going to have more snow this than last year


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

this cold weather is killing me! i hate when its like this because i want either super cold or warm.


----------



## Mid-Ohio Scaper (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's Accuweather's take.


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

have any of you guys gotten the mass e-mail from Daniels Plows in which there is an article about how Cicada's can predict, at least the first frost ,by thier singing. Daniels is in IL and they have heard the Cicada's sing, (so have I) on July 8th , and suppossedly 10 weeks after you hear them you get the first frost, which in their area would be 40 days early. BTW i have the e-mail if anyone can get it to attach and post


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

xtreem3d;1069095 said:


> have any of you guys gotten the mass e-mail from Daniels Plows in which there is an article about how Cicada's can predict, at least the first frost ,by thier singing. Daniels is in IL and they have heard the Cicada's sing, (so have I) on July 8th , and suppossedly 10 weeks after you hear them you get the first frost, which in their area would be 40 days early. BTW i have the e-mail if anyone can get it to attach and post


I received it about 3 weeks ago. Not sure what to think about it.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

IMAGE;1067547 said:


> Well no one has asked about Fargo, ND yet. So whats it look like for my area? Thanks!


that stinks. we got hammered the last 2 yrs also. i want an easy winter this yr.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Hopefully Colorado gets hit this year! Last year was about average and the year before was crap.


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with you cold and tired we have not had a good winter since 06-07. I did enjoy last year though.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

every ones prediction's seem to be adding up so far, its getting cooler earlier this year and the mosqietos have dies off in the past cople days alot, also found a dead Cicada in my driveway to.


----------



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I've heard of this winter compared to the one of 73-74.... Does any one have an idea of where to get the snow fall / temp average for this for comparison.

Snow day .... Do yourself a favour and add a map for discussion.

All I know is SW Ontario has seen no rain for weeks. Corn is brown and the beans are turning yellow allready.....


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Nature way of letting the farmers get the crops in before HE!! Opens its gates to snow


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i know that it isnt the wrost year for farming but isnt the best, my buddy planted pumpkins and they are already turning orange about 4 weeks before they were suppossed to, not a good sign for him cause alot is going to go to waste, but good sign for us plowers


----------



## brandonslc (Aug 29, 2009)

When Do you think Detroit MI will have its first push around?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

brandonslc;1070617 said:


> When Do you think Detroit MI will have its first push around?


about an hour after it snows...lmao
sounds like an early and long winter for alot of us


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hydro_37;1070649 said:


> about an hour after it snows...lmao
> sounds like an early and long winter for alot of us


im with youon this one, i think that winter is going tobe hell this year withc is good because i have to pay thie repair bill off i just recieved, transmissions suck


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Whats this winter look like for north jersey? Another winter like last year i hope payup


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

the new boss 92;1070707 said:


> im with youon this one, i think that winter is going tobe hell this year withc is good because i have to pay thie repair bill off i just recieved, transmissions suck


well you know it's always cheeper to have any trans rebuilt then to have some one else do the work


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1070805 said:


> well you know it's always cheeper to have any trans rebuilt then to have some one else do the work


i just took it out and had them go to town, on the other hand it took them a little longer than i thought but they did good work and im happy with it ill so a review on them after i run the piss out of my trans for a couple weeks!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

the new boss 92;1070868 said:


> i just took it out and had them go to town, on the other hand it took them a little longer than i thought but they did good work and im happy with it ill so a review on them after i run the piss out of my trans for a couple weeks!


well i hope you didnt pay over 800 for a complete rebuild with all new gut's


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1070875 said:


> well i hope you didnt pay over 800 for a complete rebuild with all new gut's


the only thing that was good out of the whole trans was 3rd gear and the casing, 1386.77. 2 year warrentee with unlimited miles on parts and labor. not to bad another guy wanted 1200 but a 1 year warentee or 12000 miles and i dont know any one that has used him so i dont know his work. we have used atomic trans in villa park a lot and everything they have done for us has held up great so i didnt mind dropping the money because its looking like im going to have the truck longer than i think.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Ugh 4 more days I hope, hey snow day, will you post another forecast; say in November or late October?


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

every outlook I have seen is saying an early start, maybe as early as November for the northeast. I believe it, I already put the bagger on my mowers because leaves are starting to fall already... Crazy.. All I can say is I hope I can finish all my leaf cleanups by the first snow! haha... fingers crosseddddpayup


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

Here to. The leaves are falling off our river birch tree and it is usually the last one to do so.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Here's my prediction: strong la Nina with warmer winter and above avg snow fall.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

IT'S GONNA SNOW! thats mine


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

2 more days untill the prediction is out.


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

*Leaf clean ups in Sept?*

In the last 22 years of owning a landscape maintenance company we have never started to clean leaves until mid-October.Today we did our first clean-up because we could not see the grass to cut it.It is my opinion that winter will come on very strong in late November and very early December in the Poconos.I also see not only snow,but many sleet and freezing rain events.Just my thoughts about things to come.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

turfmasters;1072015 said:


> In the last 22 years of owning a landscape maintenance company we have never started to clean leaves until mid-October.Today we did our first clean-up because we could not see the grass to cut it.It is my opinion that winter will come on very strong in late November and very early December in the Poconos.I also see not only snow,but many sleet and freezing rain events.Just my thoughts about things to come.


Hey those sleet and freezing rain events are good! They bring in great money for tree clean up!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Just so you guys know, leafs falling off tree's now isn't a really a sign of anything. It could be due to the fact that you have had so much heat this summer and not enough rain where leafs just get dried up more easily and fall off.

But yes, my forecast comes out in about 1.5 days!


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Snow Day;1072295 said:


> Just so you guys know, leafs falling off tree's now isn't a really a sign of anything. It could be due to the fact that you have had so much heat this summer and not enough rain where leafs just get dried up more easily and fall off.
> 
> can't you just patronize us


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Subscribing


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

*Subscribing*

as well, look forward for a forecasted that includes a 78'-79' pounding for the mid-west.


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Bring on the Gold Baby!*

Just thought I would keep everyone on their toes with this winter forecast from the farmers almanac. Just makes my heart roar in anticipation for this white money.

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/weather/2010/08/29/2011-winter-outlook-the-wait-is-over/


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

58 minutes till snow day releases his forecast :redbounce:


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

ajslands;1072716 said:


> 58 minutes till snow day releases his forecast :redbounce:


hahaha lets take bets to see if he will release it at midnight. He did say "1.5 days" yesterday so its doubtful


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

58 minutes?? Guess i am not going to bed yet lol


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1072734 said:


> 58 minutes?? Guess i am not going to bed yet lol


27 now  ....:


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

ajslands;1072735 said:


> 27 now  ....:


post the link in here, we are an hour behind!


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1072734 said:


> 58 minutes?? Guess i am not going to bed yet lol


not to jump subjects, but did you ever get you race truck back together, havent heardmuch about it!


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL I had the same idea. Well... he's 9 minutes late! haha


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wtf i even sat on youtube and watched plowing viedos to take my mind off of the forcast! jk but hurry up this is killing me i wanna get the blade out of its summer home!


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

the new boss 92;1072747 said:


> not to jump subjects, but did you ever get you race truck back together, havent heardmuch about it!


It's getting close, just going SLOW, been working on my little brothers race truck, will have his running tomorrow, then back to work on mine before snow.
Robert


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

last time i heard about it you were making payments on a stripped truck. lol


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I have been making payments on a stripped truck for 3... yes 3 years.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Well not really stripped, it sat for over 2 years with no motor/trans but all the leather interior is still intact, all that was done inside is tons of gauges and a role cage :}
We better get this thread on topic. Pm me if you want.


----------



## bighornjd (Oct 23, 2009)

I guess we all might as well go to bed for a while. Website says the forecast will be released at 1PM Central time.

Hoping for a decent winter in the Mid-Atlantic this year. I don't need any monsters like last year but a lot of average sized storms would be greatpayup


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

48 minutes :redbounce: :redbounce: :redbounce: :redbounce:


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Just issued guys!

snowday.us


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Bout time!


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

That countdown clock you guys saw didnt allow me to set it for 1 PM central today..it wouldnt let me do it hour by hour. So yeah lol.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So it's going to be a netural winter? Meaning Michigan won't get any snow?
:crying:


Can you put it in eaiser terms, some of use haven't gone on to college yet


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

This winter will be a strong La Nina winter


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Snow Day;1072962 said:


> This winter will be a strong La Nina winter


So lots of snow for Michigan? (southeastern part )


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Much more then last winter for Michigan!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Snow Day;1072965 said:


> Much more then last winter for Michigan!


any big storms (8"+)?


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

Snow Day;1072965 said:


> Much more then last winter for Michigan!


how bout ohio?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

What's it look like for Chicago? payup


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

thesnowman269;1072968 said:


> how bout ohio?


Ohio isn't getting any snow this year! It's all going to Michigan! So only do seasonal contracts


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

to much reading i like the pictures better!!!!!!!!!!!!!payuppayup


----------



## chevyman51 (Dec 16, 2009)

the new boss 92;1072983 said:


> to much reading i like the pictures better!!!!!!!!!!!!!payuppayup


i agree with you but i have to have something to do in class tonight so i will probably read it then


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

chevyman51;1073001 said:


> i agree with you but i have to have something to do in class tonight so i will probably read it then


It says we're gonna have a neutral winter


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

Whats this winter gonna be like for north jersey?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

FLC2004;1073022 said:


> Whats this winter gonna be like for north jersey?


as accuweather would say we are going to be in the battle zone together!


----------



## FLC2004 (Aug 29, 2010)

the new boss 92;1073029 said:


> as accuweather would say we are going to be in the battle zone together!


NICE!!!!


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

Care to venture a more detailed forecast for central Colorado? More specifically, the Colorado Springs/Denver area?


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

Snow snow snow snow:redbounce:redbounce:redbounce


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

I hope snow,snow,snow as well. I was hoping for the snow area in the Colorado Spring Area west. I also like the pictures better aswell. 

Thanks 
Justin


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to say the weather will probably be good for us and bad for the customers LOL more phone calls for us YES.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

wee need to miss fall and go right into winter, i hate this night time cold. or even better snow at night and be 75 during the day to keep the salt off the roads so my truck doesnt rot as fast lol


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

the new boss 92;1073235 said:


> wee need to miss fall and go right into winter, i hate this night time cold. or even better snow at night and be 75 during the day to keep the salt off the roads so my truck doesnt rot as fast lol


Snow at night = plowing 75 in daytime = mowing yeah baby we would be set LOL


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

FYI Spelling error from your website:

Before you start reading please re how well I did last winter and how I graded myself.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting your forecast. I wish it was different... but I wont shoot the messenger


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

IMAGE;1073273 said:


> Thanks for posting your forecast. I wish it was different... but I wont shoot the messenger


the forcast bringing to much for you?


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

the new boss 92;1073235 said:


> wee need to miss fall and go right into winter, i hate this night time cold. or even better snow at night and be 75 during the day to keep the salt off the roads so my truck doesnt rot as fast lol


You need to move to Colorado then. Our storms are typically short and are followed up by sunshine and temps so warm that you can work in your t-shirt. I never heard of snow melters or having to haul snow away until I joined this site.

We can plow a foot of snow and the piles are gone a few days later.


----------



## PatrickC (Jun 9, 2010)

I can remember a few Decembers cutting firewood in tshirt with snow flying man good memories days gone by


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

the new boss 92;1073291 said:


> the forcast bringing to much for you?


2 years ago we had 2x our average. Last year we had well over average also. I do mostly seasonal work, and would like an light winter for a change. Also, with as wet as the ground is right now, we might be in for another flood in the spring, for the 3rd straight year, we dont need anymore precip to make it worse.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i hear ya on that one, ever sense i started plowing, going on my 4th season we had an average winter. the first year i started was the only good year and i missed the best storms because some ass hole never ordered my truck side stuff when he said he was so i went out and literly found out who he ordered them fromand went to pick them up myself. i missed about 2 grand in work that year, and the best he did was knock off 20 dallors for the wiring kit! what a slapin the face! long story short i want another good winter to make up for the one i missed and i will be happy!


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

so....when can we expect the snow and cold to start here in north Iowa?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

kindof wondering the same thing, whens all this hell going to unleach?


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

the new boss 92;1074152 said:


> kindof wondering the same thing, whens all this hell going to unleach?


Hopefully soon ! :redbounce

After the way last season played out. we need a big snow season this year in the Chicago area ! =)


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nekos;1074170 said:


> Hopefully soon ! :redbounce
> 
> After the way last season played out. we need a big snow season this year in the Chicago area ! =)


i hear you on this one, last year was a slow ****** year all year we need some more hops in mother nature this year!


----------



## JTBitter (Oct 7, 2003)

subscribing


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

Just to note, this winter's La Nina could be the strongest since 1955


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

hey snowday does that mean that it could be alot more snow than its sounding like?


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nina winters and snow amounts


Season....Chicago......Minneapolis......Madison.....Grand Rapids......Detroit.........Toronto........St. Louis........Kansas City
1890-91.......21.6"............33.1".............44.3"............NA..................27.0"............61.0"............32.5"...............26.3"
1897-98.......36.8"............31.3".............70.7"............54.4"...............43.8"............55.4"............9.8".................36.3"
1903-04.......59.5"............46.1".............41.0"............77.8"...............57.0"............61.7"............26.6"...............11.0"
1912-13.......19.1"............47.4".............34.9"............42.0"...............33.3"............39.7"............15.7"...............17.6"
1915-16.......26.1"............50.7".............30.6"............55.8"...............46.0"............68.7"............31.3"...............27.8"
1926-27.......23.8"............30.1".............43.8"............37.4"...............47.5"............45.5"............19.2"...............12.9"
1942-43.......45.2"............34.4".............53.5"............64.1"...............44.4"............72.6"............16.2"...............19.5"
1964-65.......59.5"............73.7".............50.9"............101.4".............49.2"............71.6".............25.1"..............29.8"
1970-71.......37.9"............54.7".............67.4"............101.0".............35.4"............73.9".............9.4"................20.5"
1973-74.......58.3"............51.2".............42.9"............64.4"...............49.2"............53.1".............42.4"..............13.9"
1988-89.......24.5"............70.1".............36.2"............62.4"...............25.1"............34.3".............23.8"...............6.9"
1995-96.......23.9"............55.5".............60.5"............79.7"...............27.6"............56.2".............26.0"..............19.1"
1998-99.......50.9"............56.5".............38.1"............76.7"...............49.5"............63.9".............15.8"..............12.9"
2007-08.......60.3"............44.6".............101.4"..........107.0"..............71.7"............82.6"............30.2"...............24.1"


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

I like Detroit best!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

the new boss 92;1074273 said:


> i hear you on this one, last year was a slow ****** year all year we need some more hops in mother nature this year!


Your avg for chicago is 38 inches a year........last 3 years you have had over 50....I dont know how those winters sucked.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, the last three winters here have been pretty good as far as totals go. The last two have seemed to suck because of the long breaks we go between storms, but we got out a lot. The few winters prior to the last three REALLY sucked if I remember right. I still feel like we're due for a really good one though...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

affekonig;1075748 said:


> Yeah, the last three winters here have been pretty good as far as totals go. The last two have seemed to suck because of the long breaks we go between storms, but we got out a lot. The few winters prior to the last three REALLY sucked if I remember right. I still feel like we're due for a really good one though...


it prolly was because of the long breaks, im also thing we are in for a good hammering aswell.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

tls22;1075710 said:


> Your avg for chicago is 38 inches a year........last 3 years you have had over 50....I dont know how those winters sucked.


Heya Timmy....how the heck are you?:waving:
What is your predictions for us Iowa boys?

Hope you have a great winter.


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

TLS-what did Indy look like during these times? Thanks!


----------



## 3311 (Oct 10, 2007)

affekonig;1075748 said:


> Yeah, the last three winters here have been pretty good as far as totals go. The last two have seemed to suck because of the long breaks we go between storms, but we got out a lot. The few winters prior to the last three REALLY sucked if I remember right. I still feel like we're due for a really good one though...


I'm thinking this could be the year.


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

tls22;1075710 said:


> Your avg for chicago is 38 inches a year........last 3 years you have had over 50....I dont know how those winters sucked.


Last year most of the storms in Chicago dropped 1/2 an inch of snow so plow trucks were hardly ever out there plowing.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nekos;1076691 said:


> Last year most of the storms in Chicago dropped 1/2 an inch of snow so plow trucks were hardly ever out there plowing.


2007-2008 60.3 
2008-2009 52.7
2009-2010 54.2
avg snowfall 38
There is now way most of that 54.2 was a 1/2 inch at a time...Im pretty sure u guys plowed 2 or more time in december, january, and febuary.....07-08 i had a grand total of 7 inches of snow...always remeber it can be worse...09-10 was the sixth snowiest winter on record for chicago.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hydro_37;1075865 said:


> Heya Timmy....how the heck are you?:waving:
> What is your predictions for us Iowa boys?
> 
> Hope you have a great winter.


Good Tim...hope al is well....My early guess for ur area is above avg snow and cold temps


----------



## nekos (Oct 16, 2003)

tls22;1076777 said:


> 2007-2008 60.3
> 2008-2009 52.7
> 2009-2010 54.2
> avg snowfall 38
> There is now way most of that 54.2 was a 1/2 inch at a time...Im pretty sure u guys plowed 2 or more time in december, january, and febuary.....07-08 i had a grand total of 7 inches of snow...always remeber it can be worse...09-10 was the sixth snowiest winter on record for chicago.


We had some big storms here and there. If i remember correctly, Jan we had 20 inches in 2 storms. It was just one of those years with a bunch of small 1/2 - 1 inch storms.


----------



## Done-Rite (Aug 30, 2010)

Snow Day,

I am kinda of new to this site, this will be my first winter that I will be plowing. I was hoping you could give me a general idea of what kinda of weather I will have this winter, and how much snow we should be getting, last year was kind of low, I need this year to be good. I will be servicing the Salt Lake City area.Any help would be greatful.

Thank You,

Gus

2002 Dodge Ram 2500 w/ Boss V 8'2" Plow


----------



## Snow Day (Aug 23, 2008)

I think Salt Lake City should be doing pretty well this winter, much better then last winter!


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So it is going to snow right?


----------



## bad69bird (Dec 13, 2008)

Ok Snowday, post up your second revision winter forcast (I know I'm alittle early)! 

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

Snowday, Not liking your forecast for the long island area haha


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey there snow day! Its the 16th!


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

*The Last Update from Snow-Day*

http://snowday.community.officelive.com/default.aspx

Still good for Akronpayup!!


----------

